# HEFEI | Baolifung Plaza | 208m | U/C



## z0rg (Jan 17, 2003)

http://epaper.hf365.com/jhcb/html/2013-01/24/content_648435.htm


----------



## z0rg (Jan 17, 2003)

By hfrzhanghao


----------



## z0rg (Jan 17, 2003)

By 吴戴卫


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2013-08-05 by 吴戴卫










and some render


----------



## z0rg (Jan 17, 2003)

By GL1234


----------



## z0rg (Jan 17, 2003)

By 吴戴卫


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2017-03-03 by 风似刀


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2018-06-27 by 东岸村庄


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

@zwamborn, @A Chicagoan, @ed500, @499towersofchina, please, updates


----------

